# New Player Looking for Online Group



## Gabel (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi there i have been looking around for a while now at online options for dnd i have a few games experience, but other then that i have not had any luck getting any games running i kind of live in a backwater place 

I am keen to play and learn the ropes, i have 3.5ed players manual and a few 4th edition books i just bought i have only played a few games with the 3.5 ruleset though.

So if anyone has an online game session they are running and dont mind a beginner who is willing to learn the ropes please do reply 

(Small Edit)

Oh and i can play most days of the week.


----------

